# interferente / interfiriente



## pordiosero

¡Hola!

¿Cuál es el término correcto para referirse a alguien o a algo que interfiere? ¿"*Interferente*" o "*Interfiriente*"?


----------



## Circunflejo

Sería _interfiriente_ pero no está en el DRAE.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Obstáculo (ser algo o alguien un obstáculo para...)


----------



## Xiscomx

¿Interferencial, se adaptaría al texto que no aportas?


----------



## pordiosero

Xiscomx said:


> texto que no aportas


Porque está en inglés. Habla de ocupantes e "intrusos" (o interferidores/interfirientes o inmiscuidos o entrometidos). La palabra inglesa usada es también muy difícil de encontrar en diccionarios, pero existe y se parece mucho a la española interferente/interfiriente (¿inventada?).


----------



## Amapolas

El texto de Pordiosero, y por el cual él ha consultado en el foro español-inglés, habla del conflicto en Israel-Palestina, y dice _"occupiers and interferers"_, literalmente "ocupadores y ¿...?". 

He ahí el quid, porque no hemos encontrado una palabra en castellano con ese sentido. Ha habido varias sugerencias, como intrusos, entrometidos o inmiscuidos. Personalmente, no me convence ninguna, pero tampoco se me ocurre una palabra. Y tampoco he encontrado nada en los diccionarios que me convenza. 

Quizás a alguien de este foro se le encienda la lamparita.


----------



## Circunflejo

Según el contexto, obstaculizador u obstructor podría funcionar.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola @pordiosero:
En un principio yo no optaría por una traducción literal, sino que me decidiría por una traducción libre que la hiciera nítidamente comprensible para el mundo hispanohablante.

«...que están defendiendo su legítimo derecho de contrarrestar la ocupación e injerencia que sufren...»


----------



## Rafah

Tengo la misma duda, por eso resucito este tema. 
"Factores emocionales interfirientes pueden ser el temor, la ansiedad, miedo, creencias irracionales, baja autoestima, etc..."
¿Interfirientes o interferentes?
Gracias


----------



## jilar

Yo diría que son dos inventos nuevos, actuales. Si alguien dice interfiriente es porque piensa en el verbo, interferir, que interfiERE.

Crear, en cambio, interferente, parece más que piensa en el sustantivo, interferenCIA.

De más está decir que sugieren el mismo significado, el interfiriente sería aquel que interfiERE en algo, y el interferente el que crea o pone una interferencia, por tanto interfiERE.

¿Sí o no? 

Sería cosa de empezar a usarlos y, con el tiempo, o se asienta uno, o incluso los dos. Que es cuando aparecerán definidos en cualquier diccionario.


----------



## Rafah

Interesantes comentarios...
Sólo te puntualizo que, a pesar de lo nuevos que puedan parecer, "interferente" tiene casi 10.000.000 de resultados en la búsqueda en Google e "interfiriente" más de 4.000.
Inclusive me llama la atención porque me parece más apropiado interfiriente, pero es claro que es menos usado.


----------



## Rafah

Estoy viendo que la RAE dice que interferir se conjuga como sentir, por lo que puedo deducir que es correcto "interfiriente", que sin embargo es mucho menos usado.


----------



## jilar

Te parece más apropiado interfiriente porque esa es la pauta que sigue el castellanohablante, y sobre todo el actual.
Me explico, o lo intento.
El castellano viene del latín. Hay palabras de este tipo (me refiero al uso de la e, la i o el diptongo ie) que el castellano tomó tal cual del latín. Serían préstamos.
Pensemos en verbos acabados en -ferir, así a bote pronto:
Preferir, conferir, transferir, diferir, ...

De esos, por ejemplo, los adjetivos preferente y diferente, son de uso común.
 Y nadie se preguntaría hoy día si sería mejor decir prefiriente (que prefiere) o difiriente (que difiere).

Inténtalo con los otros dos, conferir y transferir. Seguro que verás la doble posibilidad, igual que sucede ante interferir.

Ahora mira pautas evolutivas del castellano: hervir, hirviente (que hierve)
Y no te indico el latín, sino el gallego(que prácticamente así sería el castellano en sus inicios): ferver, fervente

Pero el castellano siguió evolucionando y la e tiende a volverse i o ie.
Ferro, hierro, vento, viento, terra, tierra...


Ahora mira
Doler, doliente (que duele, y no "que dOle" * esta es otra pauta del castellano O >UE) pero no "indoliente", sino indolente.

Tener, teniente (en gallego tenente)

En fin, en este tipo de verbos, acabados en -ferir, hay dos posibilidades:
-Usar los adjetivos que ya existen, creados en su día en latín y así se mantuvieron en castellano: uso de terminación -erente.
-Formar los adjetivos siguiendo la pauta del castellano una vez asentado: uso de -iriente

Y esto se puede trasladar a otros verbos semejantes. Si lees la terminación -iriente seguro que te viene a la mente el adjetivo hiriente. Que viene de herir.
Si diferente nadie lo pone en duda, de diferir, ¿por qué de herir no acabamos teniendo " herente"?


----------



## Rafah

¡Muy buenos datos y comentarios!
Me quedé pensando en "diferente y difiriente". El segundo no suena bien, sin embargo es utilizado en algunos textos académicos. La diferencia parece ser que "diferente" es la condición de diferir, mientras "difiriente" se refiere a la actitud o el acto de diferir.
Creo que esto mismo puede ser aplicable a interferente (condición) e interfiriente (actitud y/o acto)...


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Yo diría que son dos inventos nuevos, actuales.


Este comentario me ha llevado a buscar el origen de ambos términos. Interferente se encuentra ya en el siglo XIX. Interfiriente parece que no aparece hasta la primera mitad del siglo XX. Aunque no he hecho más que una breve y básica búsqueda por lo que ambos términos podrían contar con registros más antiguos.


----------



## jilar

Me refiero a su uso en el lenguaje común, no en determinados ambientes académicos o que usan cultismos.

No sé cómo enlazar a unos resultados, de hecho es lo primero que aparece (me da que es propio de Google), pues no hay ningún enlace. Me refiero a búsquedas del tipo:
Decente etimología
*Préstamo* (s. XVI) del latín _decens_, _decentis_, participio activo de _decere_ ‘convenir’, ‘estar bien (algo a alguien)’, ‘ser honesto’. 

Diferente etimología:
*Préstamo* del latín _differens_, _differentis_, participio presente de _diferre_ ‘llevar en diversas direcciones’, ‘dispersar’, de donde ‘diferir’ y ‘ser diferente’, derivado de _ferre_ ‘llevar’.

Docente etimología:
*Préstamo* (s. *XIX*) del latín _docens_, _docentis_, participio activo de _docere.

Y para rematar
Preferir_ etimología
*Préstamo* (s. XV) del latín _praeferre_ ‘llevar delante’, ‘presentar, ofrecer, mostrar’, ‘preferir’, derivado de _ferre_ ‘llevar’. A la misma familia etimológica latina, formada a partir de la idea de movimiento, pertenecen _ablación_, _ablativo_, _antelación_, _circunferencia_, _circunferir_, _conferir_, _deferencia_, _deferir_, _delación_, _delator_, _diferente_, _diferir_, _dilación_, _dilatar_, _féretro_, _fértil_, _ilación_, _inferir_, _oferta_, _ofrecer_, _prelado_, _proferir_, _referencia_, _referéndum_, _referir_, _relación_, _relatar_, _relativo_, _superlativo_, _transferir_ y _traslado_ . Casi todos son préstamos del latín, pues _ferre_ no ha pervivido como palabra patrimonial, excepto en _oferta_ y _ofrecer_ .


Pues eso, son cultismos, alguien en su momento, que obviamente sabía latín, se dedica a incluir determinados cultismos, no es lo que la gente hablaba en la calle -de los puestos el más claro es docente, del siglo XIX, ya estaba más que asentado el castellano ¿cuántos hablaban latín? 4 académicos o así, los del pueblo hablarían de profesor o maestro.

Por otro lado, las voces patrimoniales. Por ejemplo, sirviente (que sirve), de servir, y siervo.
Cuando en portugués es servente, y en gallego así sería aunque nos quedamos con el simple "servo", que no siervo, más evolucionado, del castellano.
Palabra patrimonial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Dan un ejemplo bien claro, que incluso comenté ahí atrás esa pauta evolutiva: O > UE

Latín FOCUS
Voz patrimonial castellana Fuego
Ocultismo (tomado como préstamo del latín ) Foco.
Y, sí, hoy en día hablamos de focos, como de fuego, sin pararnos a pensar de donde vienen y son ambas castellanas. Pero la diferencia es que la segunda llega como cultismo (alguien culto que la emplea en algún ambiente académico o así, al final se extiende su uso y pasa al lenguaje común)


----------



## Mariana Espino

No lo sé, ni siquiera puedo hacer asociaciones. Del verbo herir, que termina en "erir" tenemos hiriente, diría interfiriente. Y de adherir que también termina en "erir" tenemos adherente, yo diría interferente. Muy diferente a lo anterior. Y sigo sin saberlo.


----------



## Rafah

jilar said:


> Me refiero a su uso en el lenguaje común, no en determinados ambientes académicos o que usan cultismos.



Creo que generalicé con lo de "académicos".  Si bien aparece en algunos textos académicos, también aparece en textos literarios y críticas, ensayos, comentarios cultos, etc. A lo que me refería es a que no son textos con lenguaje descuidado. Basta poner en el buscador de Google la palabra "difiriente". En algunos casos se mencionan cosas que son diferentes y difirientes a la vez...


----------



## Rafah

Mariana Espino said:


> No lo sé, ni siquiera puedo hacer asociaciones. Del verbo herir, que termina en "erir" tenemos hiriente, diría interfiriente. Y de adherir que también termina en "erir" tenemos adherente, yo diría interferente. Muy diferente a lo anterior. Y sigo sin saberlo.



El diccionario de la RAE dice que "interferir" se conjuga como "sentir".


----------



## jilar

Uses la que uses, se entendería, incluso aunque la gente no la encuentre en un diccionario común.
De hecho habría una tercera posibilidad (que da a entender lo mismo, "que interfiere"), sobre todo para formar el agente (quien hace la acción del verbo, como trabajador es el agente de trabajar) que sería "interferidor".

En inglés esto lo solucionan de otro modo, para el agente añaden el sufijo -er, de ahí lo que anotaron el año pasado, que aparece "_interferER_", y por eso mismo salieron sugerencias con "interferidor" (una persona que interfiere o ha interferido en algo). Un ejemplo de uso sería: Fulanito es un interferidor.

Y, por otro lado, para interfiriente (sería la versión más moderna, por ser lo que pide a primeras al hablante actual) o interferente (respetando el origen, digamos la opción que daría como cultismo) usan el sufijo -ing, así aparece "_interfering_". Ejemplos de uso
Interfiriente - Español - Inglés Traducción y ejemplos

El número de resultados entre interferente e interfiriente, al menos a mí, no me haría decantar por uno u otro pensando que el que más resultados tiene es más correcto, de hecho aparecen varios resultados donde no aparece ninguno de ellos, sino interferencia o interferir sin más. Así mismo tienes que pensar que la opción de "interferente" puede incluir resultados en portugués o gallego (y quizá en italiano, lo digo sin mucha seguridad). En portugués/gallego nunca llegarían a "interfiriente" como pasa en castellano según la pauta evolutiva ya comentada.

Suerte ... y al toro.


----------



## jilar

Rafah said:


> La diferencia parece ser que "diferente" es la condición de diferir, mientras "difiriente" se refiere a la actitud o el acto de diferir.
> Creo que esto mismo puede ser aplicable a interferente (condición) e interfiriente (actitud y/o acto)...


Sí, algo de eso hay, más que nada en palabras de este tipo que son de uso común, ojo. Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero algunos hay. Digamos que, al existir ambas, cada una se especializa en un significado concreto. Relacionado pero diferente.


----------



## jilar

jilar said:


> Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero algunos hay


No entre la dualidad eXente / iXiente, pero sí con -or.
De intervenir, tenemos interventor (calco puro del latín, pues un hablante común formaría, por ejemplo, "intervenidor" -ha intervenido o interviene) e interviniente. Usados como sustantivos. 
Que yo sepa, no se usa o existe "intervenente", al menos de común. Pero podría suceder que empezase a usarse especializándose como adjetivo para calificar algo. Me explico, interventor e interviniente para los significados que ya tiene, cada uno es un tipo de persona, ambos intervienen, pero de diferente modo, de ahí la diferenciación.
Y, por otro lado, empezar a usar _intervenente_ como modificador de algo, uso como adjetivo únicamente. Por ejemplo decir que algo tiene una "cualidad intervenente" o algo así.

Al final todos dan/sugieren la misma idea básica: "que interviene"


----------



## Rafah

jilar said:


> No entre la dualidad eXente / iXiente, pero sí con -or.
> De intervenir, tenemos interventor (calco puro del latín, pues un hablante común formaría, por ejemplo, "intervenidor" -ha intervenido o interviene) e interviniente. Usados como sustantivos.
> Que yo sepa, no se usa o existe "intervenente", al menos de común. Pero podría suceder que empezase a usarse especializándose como adjetivo para calificar algo. Me explico, interventor e interviniente para los significados que ya tiene, cada uno es un tipo de persona, ambos intervienen, pero de diferente modo, de ahí la diferenciación.
> Y, por otro lado, empezar a usar _intervenente_ como modificador de algo, uso como adjetivo únicamente. Por ejemplo decir que algo tiene una "cualidad intervenente" o algo así.
> 
> Al final todos dan/sugieren la misma idea básica: "que interviene"


----------



## Doraemon-

Mariana Espino said:


> No lo sé, ni siquiera puedo hacer asociaciones. Del verbo herir, que termina en "erir" tenemos hiriente, diría interfiriente. Y de adherir que también termina en "erir" tenemos adherente, yo diría interferente. Muy diferente a lo anterior. Y sigo sin saberlo.



Es que "herir" viene de ferir, en latín _ferīre,_ con i larga ( _ī )_, que es el sonido que se transformó en -ie- (como de sentir [_sentīre_] sintiente, venir [_venīre_] viniente/interviniente, etc.)
En adherir como no viene de este sonido latino no se ha producido esa diptongación (adherente, no hay ninguna -ie- que deba aparecer por ningún motivo ahí, ya era una E en latín).
Para mí es "interferente", porque viene del inglés, no del latín, y no se habría producido esa evolución de las vocales en el antiguo castellano, aunque también es cierto que el inglés lo toma del francés en donde sí viene de ferir (_ferīre_), entre-herirse. Pero personalmente entiendo que es motivo suficiente (opinión mía), porque no sufrió nunca esa transformación vocálica hasta llegar a nosotros, simplemente.

Herir
Del lat. _ferīre._

Adherir:
Del lat. _adhaerēre_ 'pegarse, estar adherido'.

Interferir:
Del ingl. _interfere._


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Digamos que, al existir ambas, cada una se especializa en un significado concreto. Relacionado pero diferente.


Creo que no siempre. Tendente/tendiente creo que tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## jilar

Doraemon- said:


> Para mí es "interferente", porque viene del inglés, no del latín, y no se habría producido esa evolución de las vocales en el antiguo castellano, aunque también es cierto que el inglés lo toma del francés en donde sí viene de ferir (_ferīre_), entre-herirse. Pero personalmente entiendo que es motivo suficiente (opinión mía), porque no sufrió nunca esa transformación vocálica hasta llegar a nosotros, simplemente.
> 
> Herir
> Del lat. _ferīre._
> 
> Adherir:
> Del lat. _adhaerēre_ 'pegarse, estar adherido'.
> 
> Interferir:
> Del ingl. _interfere._


Por supuesto que todos tenemos nuestras preferencias.
Yo, personalmente, daría un paso más y usaría " interferente" como adjetivo, e "interfiriente" como sustantivo, esto es, el interfiriente sería una persona interferente. Dicho de otro modo, alguien que interfiere.

¿Que a otro le gusta más "interferidor" para la persona que interfiere? Pues yo lo dejaría para un aparato o así que interfiera. Igual que usamos interruptor para el sistema que corta o no la corriente eléctrica.


Todo esto me hace recordar el asunto de traducir  del inglés "influencer".
Hay un tema en este mismo foro de Wordreference donde se comenta y se ve que " influyente" es la forma moderna, mientras "influente" se ha rescatado (y en tiempos pasados se usaba por encima de influyente).
Ambos siguen la misma pauta de formación de adjetivos con el sufijo -nte, que en algunos casos llegan a usarse como sustantivos, desde el verbo influir.

El tema en cuestión enlaza con este artículo influente, influyente..., alternativas a «influencer» | Fundéu Guzmán Ariza

Se ve que cuesta usar influyente como sustantivo, y por eso han rescatado influente.
Ambos sugieren lo mismo: Que influye


----------



## Rafah

jilar said:


> Por supuesto que todos tenemos nuestras preferencias.
> Yo, personalmente, daría un paso más y usaría " interferente" como adjetivo, e "interfiriente" como sustantivo, esto es, el interfiriente sería una persona interferente. Dicho de otro modo, alguien que interfiere.


Interesante


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues así "me sale" intuitivamente a mí: interferidor para el que causa activamente interferencias (da igual que sea sea sustantivo o adjetivo: _un interferidor; un dispositivo interferidor_), e interferente para el que interfiere pasivamente (_la onda intereferente_). Aunque podrían usarse casi indistintamente, también.
Yo lo que no acabo de ver es el par -i-ie-, _interf*i*r_*ie*_nte _en vez de la forma regular _interf*e*r*e*nte_. Si se ve como un derivado de "herir" sin duda (_que hiere_ es _hiriente_), pero no creo que en general lo pensemos como un derivado de herir, aunque a través del francés y del inglés sí lo sea.


----------



## jilar

Si te entiendo perfectamente.  Para gustos los colores, se podría aplicar aquí.
Yo pienso en un verbo semejante, y de uso común, como intervenir, lo único diferente es la V y la N. Y de este usamos interviniente, concretamente para una persona (que interviene).

Nada que ver con la revista Interviú.


----------



## Rafah

Más allá de los interesantes comentarios y afirmaciones, a riesgo de pecar de reiterativo, vuelvo a comentar que la RAE afirma que "interferir" se conjuga como "sentir".


----------



## Rocko!

Rafah said:


> ...vuelvo a comentar que la RAE afirma que "interferir" se conjuga como "sentir".


Eso no resuelve el tema porque "intereferente" o "interferiente" serían *sustantivos*, no conjugaciones.

Yo interfiero, entonces yo soy un ______
Yo prefiero, entonces soy un _______
Yo transfiero, entonces soy un transferente (algunas personas dicen "transfiriente")
Yo profiero, entonces soy un_____ (_proferente _es italiano, no español)
Yo refiero, entonces soy un________ (un _referente_ no es alguien que se dedica a referir)
Yo difiero de los demás, entonces soy un ¿diferente?

De otros verbos, solo sus sustantivos toman la terminación:

Yo ofrezco, entonces soy un oferente.
Yo circunscribo algo con una línea, entonces yo creo una línea circunferente.

Me decanto por la palabra mencionada por Jilar y Doraemon:  interferidor.


----------



## Doraemon-

El verbo está claro, ahí no hay problema (_yo interfiero, tú interfieres..._)
Adherir también se conjuga como sentir (adhiero) pero el derivado en -ente es adherente, no "adhiriente". En cambio de sentir (siento) el derivado sí es sintiente, no "sentente". Es decir, el modelo de conjugación de ninguna forma determina la formación del derivado. Son dos cambios vocálicos distintos, que recaen en sílabas tónicas diferentes.


----------



## Xiscomx

Por si sirve de algo, aporto que la GEL (Gran Enciclopedia Larousse) lexicaliza
*interferente* adj. Que interfiere. — Fís. Que presenta el fenómeno de interferencia.

En el NDHE también se hace referencia, en cuatro fichas, a la voz _interferente_; en la tercera, manuscrita:
*interferente*
_«Esto hace .. manifiesto cómo el destino social y el interno estético de las artes son fenómenos distintos, aunque, claro está, interferentes_._»_ J. Ortega y Gasset, _Papeles sobre Velásquez y Goya, _Madrid 1950, p. 218.

y en la cuarta: 
*interferente*. Que interfiere. Relativo a la interferencia. (1981, Cebrián, M. _Dicc. radio y televisión_. D 24·129.


----------



## Rafah

Rocko! said:


> Eso no resuelve el tema porque "intereferente" o "interferiente" serían *sustantivos*, no conjugaciones
> 
> Me decanto por la palabra mencionada por Jilar y Doraemon:  interferidor.



Como sustantivo lo lógico parece ser "interferidor", así como el que siente es un "sentidor" según la RAE.
Como conjugación del verbo "interferir" según la RAE sería "interfiriente"...


----------



## Rafah

Doraemon- said:


> El verbo está claro, ahí no hay problema (_yo interfiero, tú interfieres..._)
> Adherir también se conjuga como sentir (adhiero) pero el derivado en -ente es adherente, no "adhiriente". En cambio de sentir (siento) el derivado sí es sintiente, no "sentente". Es decir, el modelo de conjugación de ninguna forma determina la formación del derivado. Son dos cambios vocálicos distintos, que recaen en sílabas tónicas diferentes.



Adhiriente es lo (o el) que realiza el acto de adherir o adherirse. Adherente es lo (o el) que, en forma pasiva, adhiere o se adhiere...


----------



## Rafah

Xiscomx said:


> Por si sirve de algo, aporto que la GEL (Gran Enciclopedia Larousse) lexicaliza
> *interferente* adj. Que interfiere. — Fís. Que presenta el fenómeno de interferencia.
> 
> En el NDHE también se hace referencia, en cuatro fichas, a la voz _interferente_; en la tercera, manuscrita:
> *interferente*
> _«Esto hace .. manifiesto cómo el destino social y el interno estético de las artes son fenómenos distintos, aunque, claro está, interferentes_._»_ J. Ortega y Gasset, _Papeles sobre Velásquez y Goya, _Madrid 1950, p. 218.
> 
> y en la cuarta:
> *interferente*. Que interfiere. Relativo a la interferencia. (1981, Cebrián, M. _Dicc. radio y televisión_. D 24·129.



Gracias
Creo que en estos casos se refiere a interferir en forma pasiva...


----------



## jilar

jilar said:


> Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero algunos hay.


Ahora sí  
El adjetivo descendente, para explicar que algo desciende. 
Ej: Subíamos al monte pero nos topamos con un tramo descendente en el camino.

Y por otro lado, aplicado a personas que descienden de otras, decimos descend*ie*nte.
Ej: Los descendientes de Adán y Eva somos todos nosotros.


----------

